# DirecTv to do Satellite Radio?



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Per an interview on CNBC... According to Michael of Sanford of Sanford Partners DirecTv is going to get into the satellite radio market to compete with XM and Sirius. They will retrofit a satellite to be launched later this year for a cost of $100 Million. He speculates that DTV will give away satellite radio to their satellite television customers and to attract new customers. Similar to what DirecTv is doing to Tivo, who they at one time had a large holding in, DirecTv has sold all of their XM stock in preparation of the move. Sanford is short both XM and Sirius. Interesting speculation.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

They're going to need a new SDARS license to do it. Now, since the FCC has auctioned off and given away all the bandwidth that was ever designated for it, Rupert may have satellites but he'll have no authorized bad to transmit in.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

That was my thought exactly when I heard this fellow discussing the subject. It will be interesting to see if they work some way around this using DBS or FSS frequencies. This fellow said they would be using one of the satellites that they had designated for satellite internet (possibly KA band?) and use it for radio instead. It could all be speculation.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Assuming they could do a "satellite bait and switch" they need the following:

1 - Authority to do it in the first place. It's possible - you can lobby the FCC for anything these days.

2 - At least two satellite locations/slots to provide different "look angles" for east vs west coasts.

3 - (Here's the deal killer) Some magic bandwidth for terrestrial repeaters - otherwise major cities and their concrete canyons will be no-listen zones.

4 - A completely new set of addressable chips.

5 - Arrangements with BMI, ASCAP, the RIAA and any other music industry group.

6 - Manufacturing and distribution (might be the easiest of all these items). though distribution in the #1 market - cars - would be tough as Sirius and XM have them locked up pretty good.

I love to hold rumors up to the light of inspection


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

My wife and I listen to Direct TV's "Music Choice" channels once in a while (during dinner or something) but really, now that we have XM, the music channels are locked in on "Beyond Jazz" and "Music Lab" more often than not -- when we just are purely "listening" to music. 
Good luck with the music, DirectTV... I'm REALLY just looking forward to more HD channels. Bring on those new sat launches in April!
Dave


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The CEO has indicated that they have no intention of getting into this market. Chalk this one up to another bored reporter who decided to "create" some buzz where there was little....

http://digitalradio.weblogsinc.com/entry/1234000480026798


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I would have figured that Hughes would have had all GM cars get their own satellite radio service if they launched their own satellite radio company. I'm surprised that the satellite tv companies have not thought about coming out with their own satellite radio service.


----------

